# Pip radial engine



## Mo deller (Aug 11, 2011)

I read about this 3 cylinder glow i/c engine on Model engine news site. It seemed to suggest we are able to buy plans for it but I have been unable to locate any.
Does anyone know anything about it?

Peter.


----------



## GailInNM (Aug 11, 2011)

Peter,

The plans were sold on Littlelocos.com which no longer exists.

Here is a youtube link to the engine running
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/user/LittlelocosME#p/a/u/1/6zjg5KoWLYM[/ame]
I think this is the prototype engine and if you go to the profile of the poster "LittlelocosME" you can send a message to him. He was active on youtube as of 3 months ago.

This is the last known address that I have for him which may or may not be valid.

Todd 
LittlelocosME
20864 Emerald Drive
Hagerstown
MD 21742-4405
USA

And the original description of the engine that I think you are talking about.

The LME-370 is a 0.70ci, 3-Cylinder, 4-stroke, model airplane engine. Plans Sets are now available, including 24 engine drawings, 5 tools and fixtures drawings, and 33 pages of detailed machining instructions all bound in an 11x17" set.

Hope that this helps.

Gail in NM


----------



## moconnor (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello:

The complete plans were just published in* Model Engine Builder* Issue 24, April, 2011.


----------



## GailInNM (Aug 11, 2011)

moconnor,
Thanks. You are absolutely right. CRS syndrome strikes again. I can remember what my maiden aunts dog's name from 60 years ago but can't remember what, or even if, I had for breakfast.
Gail in NM


----------



## Mo deller (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks fellas. 

Seems too much to get it all in one issue. I liked the fact that it included machining info. It would give me a sporting chance of maybe building one.
Not enough info on the site to tell anyone if it is serialised or how many parts it would be in. I fear it could end up very expensive.

Peter


----------



## Jasonb (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks like it will be spread over two issues as the ones in #24 say "to be concluded in issue #25" 

There are 6 sides of drawings (one covers jigs & tools)11"x17" and 6 sides of similar sized build notes & photos in #24 Going by the drawing numbers they may have been condensed onto 12 sheets rather than the 24 mentioned above as they are al numbers 1of12, 2of12 etc

Also one and a half pages in teh actual mag
J


----------



## Paulsv (Aug 11, 2011)

They seem to be stretching the builds over more issues. I have been looking at the "Humbug" 2 stroke engine introduced in issue 21 (which I got free at a show) and decided to order the rest of the series. It includes issues 21 through 24. 4 issues at $12 per. On the other hand, they seem to have very complete machining instructions and notes, both in the magazine and in the plans. I don't mind paying $50 for all that, I just hope the actual author gets a healthy cut of it. 

Then too, there is a lot of other good info in those issues, besides just the Humbug plans.


----------



## Jasonb (Aug 11, 2011)

I've taken the mag since issue 1 and they usually don't spread an engine over more than two issues. The build of the Humbug has been described in more detail than a lot of engines thats why it taken more issues.

J


----------



## Mo deller (Aug 11, 2011)

I have no problem with paying a reasonable price for someones work. I do like to know how much the total will be. Well, need to know really as we have to watch the pennies even more now.
I do have problems with buying these though. I have never used my card to buy things in a foreign currency for one. so again worried about what the actual cost to me would be.
It seems that even if I subscribed I would not get issue 24.
I can see a reference to a page for buying back issues but not the actual page ???

Peter.


----------



## Jasonb (Aug 11, 2011)

If you go to the "subscribe now" button at the bottom of this page

http://www.modelenginebuilder.com/subscribe1.htm

Then select a payment method ( you can get out of this its no a commitment to buy)

This will take you to a list of back issues and you can just select which you want. It will probably be better to order 24 &25 together as postage may be less

I've used both Paypal and my debit card with them and not had problems, you will be charged at approx the current exchange rate and your bank is likely to make a small charge for an overseas transaction, mine is about £1.

You could always e-mail Mike teh editor, nice guy and ask for issue 24 and then start a subscription with 25 if you want to go that way.

J


----------



## Mo deller (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Jason. I have to admit I am a little paranoid about internet payment and dont have a paypal account.
I got to the select payment page but went no further as it is usually the last thing to do.

Peter


----------



## Mo deller (Sep 9, 2011)

I see issue 25 is out and mentions drawings for Pip. Could someone please confirm if it is the conclusion.
My brother has kindly said he will send via paypal for me.

Peter


----------



## Groomengineering (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Peter

No drawings in #25, but three sheets of machining instructions finishing with "concluding next issue".

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## Mo deller (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks Jeff. Guess I'll be waiting a bit longer then. 

Peter


----------



## littlelocos (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello,
Just a quick note regarding the Pip Radial Engine Project.  As of this month Littlelocos is back in action and the plans & instruction manual are available directly -- or -- through Model Engine Builder as a serialized construction series.  

Currently, we are selling thru eBay, but hope to have the web site back up within the next month or so.  

Also, we currently have more than a hundred construction photos of the Pip (and even more for the Puck) on the Littlelocos Facebook page.  www.*facebook*.com/pages/*Littlelocos*-Model.../173276619803

Thanks,
Todd.

Todd & Joy Snouffer
Littlelocos Model Engineering


----------

